# Audio & Video Drivers for Dell Inspiron 6400



## shrik6666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear Friends,

I have Installed Microsoft XP Professional on my Dell Inspiron 6400 Laptop and I have installed all the drivers except Display and Audio drivers. I have tried Sigma Tel driver from 'support.dell.com'. But, it is not working. After installation it is giving error. Even I can't able to play videos. It may be because of my Display drivers. Can any body help me where I can get the drivers and any settings I have to change to get Audio and Video.

Thanks in Advance,
Shrik.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...RONI6400/E1505&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=

Try the ATI drivers


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

For the video driver you must first know what kind of video card came in your computer. It could have come with and Intel integrated video card, a nvidia go 7300, or a ATI x1300 or ATI x 1400. You can look here and enter your service tag to see what was shipped with you computer to know what is the correct driver to install.


----------



## shrik6666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, 

I am still not able to get sound. Can anybody pls. help me?

Thanks,
shrik


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

There are audio drivers there, did you try them? I take it that you got video working


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Download the sigmatel drivers from the dell link from above. Right click one of the yellow marks in the Device Manager and choose "Update Driver" browse it to the C: drive where you unzipped the drivers you downloaded.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Did you first load Notebook System Software and the chipset drivers. You must load those drivers first before loading any other drivers or they will not work.


----------



## shrik6666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi SA Spurs1,

Thanks for your advise. I tried first by loading Notebook System and then loading Chipset Driver. But, still I am not getting. 

Shrik.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Do you have any bangs in device manager. By bangs I mean yellow exclaimation points. If so uninstall them and reboot. Let them reload and test again. If you cant get the drivers to load then you will have to format and reinstall the OS, and then reload the drivers in the correct order. Dell a particular about the way drivers are installed for them to work. Notebook System Software, Chipset, Video, and then the rest.


----------

